# Just Snatched up a Great Deal!!!



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 27, 2016)

I was flipping pages through on eBay while having an afternoon coffee, and I saw Paphiopedilum Lathalmianum ( spicerianum x villosum). 
It is in bud about to open plus two new growths, and buy it now for $10! 
I was like, is this for real?? 

Perhaps a new seller trying to "feel" the market? 
Anyways, I'm very excited because I was fantasizing about the idea of remaking this primary hybrid as I have both species in bloom. 
What a coincidence! 

Looking forward to its safe arrival 

Might be the first new plant for the new year.


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2016)

Crazy low price! 'Hope it's a nice plant and you really did get a good deal. Show us the photos when it flowers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, indeed! 

I will do that for sure!  

The name is Lathamianum. Oops.


----------

